# Riddick(2013)



## Itachi_forsaken (Feb 24, 2008)

has anyone heard anything about it yet? iv heard that is the title for it. i tried to find anything on it. but i havnt found anything. so if you know something. post it. i love the riddick movies. so hopefully it does come out and soon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 24, 2008)

Wiki



> Possible sequels
> 
> In a March 8, 2006 article on Comingsoon.net [2], it was reported that Vin Diesel claimed that a sequel to The Chronicles of Riddick was in the works. According to him, he had already written a storyline that covered a trilogy which began with the Chronicles of Riddick. Another article on Comingsoon.net [3] written on March 11, 2005 reports that Vin Diesel states that Chronicles 2 was to deal with The Underverse [4], while Chronicles 3 was to conclude the series with a return to Furya.



Well considering its been so long, I'd say its in pre-production hell.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering its been so long, I'd say its in pre-production hell.



haha man. i hope they make it. its already been so long since the last one


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope i comes out,i have been waiting for another riddick movie for the longest.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2008)

chronicles of riddick sucked.  Pitch black was 100 times better.  ANd diesel is writing it, what?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2008)

THey should have done a Prequel or something (I think there's an X-Box one showing hiss original capture an imprisonment). _Chronicles of Riddick_ took Riddick out of his element- he belongs in darker, grittier and altogether smaller-scale stories, rather than a _Star Trek_/ Borg clone.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 25, 2008)

I liked chronicles to an extent but felt that it went totally away from the badassness of pitch black.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 25, 2008)

I hope another Riddick movie is made, I had heard about what Sunuv posted but I forgot all about it.

I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 25, 2008)

> The chronicles of riddick 3: return to *furries*



That's what I thought it said at first.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wait! They had a part 2?!!! @.@


----------



## Wilham (Feb 25, 2008)

chronicles was #2. Pitch Black was the first movie.


----------



## Incubus (Feb 25, 2008)

Pitch Black was great, the animated pre-crap for Chronicles just plain sucked, Chronicles was great also (I just had to view it as a separate but related entity to Pitch Black). If there is going to be another one, hopefully it will be good. But Vin writing it.......@_@


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 25, 2008)

dude, do not underestimate Vin...did you know he's an ex DnD nerd?

that means before he started working out he had to rely on his intelligence to kill his foes


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 25, 2008)

The king returns. FUCK yeah


----------



## Incubus (Feb 25, 2008)

Vin and DnD!!! 


 I must re-think this.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Feb 25, 2008)

Sean A. said:


> Vin and DnD!!!


Wait... People didn't know about that yet?


----------



## Incubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Wait... People didn't know about that yet?



Collage has obliterated my non-secular life.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Feb 26, 2008)

They seriously just need to make a movie adaptation of the video game, it was seriously good and had a very Pitch Black feel being all in prisons.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a sequel.  I liked both Chronicles and Pitch black, in fact I watched Chronicles of Riddick in HD two days ago on TNT and I was pretty impressed.  

Not to mention Vin D. probably could use the work.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Feb 27, 2008)

man. i havnt played the game. is it really that good? on a scale of 1 - 10 what would you guys rate the game? i like the chronicles of riddick. pitch black we didnt see him kick enough ass. it sucks that jack/kera or however you spell her name died. not to mention vargo was a dousche. hopefully vin diesel kills his ass


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 27, 2008)

The game was a solid 8.

Could probably find it for dirt cheap now too.


----------



## iSpecs (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to admit I would like to see a sequel to Chronicles. With how they left it, I really would like to know what he does now that he is the king of the necromonger force. Even though the movie itself was kind of blassiez, I still liked the one-line ending of "Keep What You Kill". It had potential.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 29, 2008)

this should be Good, Pitch Black was Awesome, the animated version that followed it was good, Chronicles was also good, especially the unrated version, so I am looking forward to seeing this too


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 1, 2008)

what are the platforms for the game? 360? pc? ps3? also they better not do another movie like XXX where they get ice cube to play vin diesels role haha. i could see ice cube trying to be riddick and he calls his homies to pull a 187 and bust a cap in that ass.....LMAO


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 1, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> what are the platforms for the game? 360? pc? ps3? also they better not do another movie like XXX where they get ice cube to play vin diesels role haha. i could see ice cube trying to be riddick and he calls his homies to pull a 187 and bust a cap in that ass.....LMAO



x-box and ps2


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> x-box and ps2



man. its on those old platforms. it has been out a while. whats the storyline in it?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 1, 2008)

I belive your just reliving the action from Chronicles of Riddick, I never actually played the games


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 1, 2008)

i'll see it when it comes on HBO


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 1, 2008)

faster to rent it on dvd rather than wait for it on HBO


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 23, 2013)

Newest trailer is out...  :WOW

[YOUTUBE]_-s_9ADX7Gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 23, 2013)

that looks like one of those bullshit fake trailers


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 23, 2013)

They recycled things from previous films.

It is legit though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Newest trailer is out...  :WOW
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_-s_9ADX7Gw[/YOUTUBE]



:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 23, 2013)

Really looking forward to it. Hope it is good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2013)

Is Riddick the actual title?  I was really hoping for something cooler like Riddick Rises.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

This is gonna be terrible. Can't wait. So much fun riffing.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Is Riddick the actual title?  I was really hoping for something cooler like Riddick Rises.



Riddick vs Dracula would be a cool title.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2013)

Are they bringing back Jack?  Thought she was way more interesting than Riddick.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 26, 2013)

She died if I recall saving Riddick against the Lord Marshal but not sure if this is a prequel, sequel or stand alone.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 1, 2013)

yes, yes, yes, yes


----------



## Sanity Check (May 15, 2013)

new trailer


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2013)

doesn't look like part 2 has been forgotten, which is unfortunate


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2013)

Tremors Meets Snakes On A Planet?


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2013)

This pleases me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 27, 2013)

Wasn't he meant to be the new overlord to that alien race so what's he doing being hunted again.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 27, 2013)

there is a small motion comic describing his time as lord marshal(check riddick wiki). seems infighting leads to him on this crap planet and rest is to be seen.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 4, 2013)

What happened to his Army at the end of Chronicles?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2013)

this shit looks terrible even in the preview.  part 2 was so bad it killed the franchise for me


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> What happened to his Army at the end of Chronicles?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdP2IWkFV7k[/YOUTUBE]

_
"it's always the punch you don't see coming that puts you down"_


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2013)

...

9.5 / 10.

.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 10, 2013)

Katee Sackhoff has a nice sideboob


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2013)

Scary how underrated Riddick is on this board.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 10, 2013)

better than most of the shit that came out this summer.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 10, 2013)

i actually liked it. some was derivitive but the amount of new shit they had present had to be acknowledged. the amount of merc story building through all the games and movies is interesting. no wonder the next game is gonna be merc based. reminds em of good old days of mercenaries. still miles better then FF and RE who spout out endless movies of far thinner plots.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> better than most of the shit that came out this summer.


tell me about it.  Iron Man 3 set cinema back a decade!  That film was a disaster.


----------



## Muah (Sep 10, 2013)

New movie wasn't that good.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> tell me about it.  Iron Man 3 set cinema back a decade!  That film was a disaster.



at the very least IM3 was memorable in that regard...I can hardly remember anything else I watched this summer. 

The so called summer blockbusters this year were all around either terrible or completely forgettable...I don't know which is the bigger sin tbh.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to say I was really impressed by the creatures design, they were far more fearce than the ones in Pitch Black.


----------

